# Storage of Cemented Silver



## Rogerwirecable (Apr 9, 2012)

Members
I have a question concerning storage of cemented silver. I'm going to be able to be in the states for only 30 days & I have a considerable amount of Sterling I hope/plan to process. Unfortunatly I'm only going to be able to make it thru to the cementing (with copper). My question is after washing/drying what is the best way to store this this material? My silver is not going any place & it gives me more time for study.

Thank you
Roger

BTW going to Clovis NM for about 9 months for an instalation hopefully I will be able to pick up some good scrap


----------



## Westerngs (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't think you require any special way to store cemented silver. Put it in 1 gallon ziploc plastic bags and hide it under your mattress. Unless you have a safe.


----------



## Rogerwirecable (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, I got the safe


----------



## nickvc (Apr 10, 2012)

The only point I'd add is to wash it well and try to get it dry before storing, or simply melt it into bars ready for your cell.


----------



## Geo (Apr 10, 2012)

i agree with nick.the smaller the pieces, the easier it will be for a portion to sulfate.either melt and cast bars or pour into shot.


----------



## Oz (Apr 10, 2012)

Rogerwirecable said:


> My question is after washing/drying what is the best way to store this this material?


Storing it as the chloride gives an extra level of security as most would not be able to sell or convert it. I would wash it only and store it in glassware under a little water and not dry it. Silver chloride is far harder to convert to metal once dried.


----------



## RGJohn (Apr 10, 2012)

Rogerwirecable said:


> .......
> 
> BTW going to Clovis NM for about 9 months for an instalation hopefully I will be able to pick up some good scrap



Perhaps so. But be sure to see such sights as Black Water Draw which is a fascinating self-guided tour archaelogical dig. Nearby is also Capulin volcano, home of the Monarch butterfly ( well Mexcio City too). And an interesting exposure of dinosaur tracks as well but I forget the name. Fabulous food, warm and wonderful people, great music. Enjoy.


----------



## Rogerwirecable (Apr 10, 2012)

After some additional thought, I'll probably be better off just taking things slowly do what I can, melt down what I can and keep the rest locked up. Yes I'm looking forward to the food, after being here I could eat the shoulder of an Angus. I was out there at Cannon AFB in 2001. I didnt know about the sites you mentioned I'll be sure to check them out.

Thanks 
Roger


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Apr 11, 2012)

I have had about 600 grams of cemented silver sitting in a beaker in my safe for a little over 6 months with no issues. I personally see no reason you should have any problems with it as long as there is no risk of it being contaminated.


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 11, 2012)

What is the point of cementing with copper?
Lino1406
Author of "25 recovery procedures..."


----------



## MysticColby (Apr 11, 2012)

I would imagine that if there were any copper nitrate still in the cemented silver that it would slowly oxidize to copper oxide (from oxygen in the air) which would contaminate the silver. Just rinse it all away before storing.
lino: it selectively precipitates silver (and gold and platinum) while leaving all other metal nitrates in solution. This lets you remove the liquid (and contaminants) while leaving the "pure" silver behind. What's left isn't 100% pure - there will always be some copper that just can't be washed away. Somewhere around 99.4% is the best you can do with copper cementing.


----------

